# New Video- Fujiwara Teruyasu's Knives



## JBroida (May 24, 2011)

After shooting the Gesshin Ginga video the other day, we've gotten a lot of requests for videos showcasing some different brands. This one showcases Fujiwara Teruyasu's Maboroshi no Meito knives. Please let me know if you have any questions.

This one's for you matt 

[video=youtube;huS5I1a77mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huS5I1a77mk&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete (May 24, 2011)

J-Bro, I always wanted to get a better look at your Fujiwara's and that video does a great job of that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## watercrawl (May 24, 2011)

Man I love those knives.


----------



## shankster (May 24, 2011)

watercrawl said:


> Man I love those knives.



Me too! Beautiful knives indeed.

Jon: What's the difference between this line and the Fujiwara san Denka no Hoto,besides the huge price difference?


----------



## Mattias504 (May 24, 2011)

I think those are in blue steel...


That's what I'm talkin about, Jon!! The video does a great job of giving an idea of those. Now I just have to get money....


----------



## tk59 (May 24, 2011)

You forgot to mention they are great for shaving, too. :tease:


----------



## stereo.pete (May 24, 2011)

Does Fujiwara have any wa-handled options?


----------



## Lefty (May 24, 2011)

After seeing this video, do you guys NOW get why I mentioned them to the "Shigi Scared"?


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I like the look of these. Any of these fitting in your suitcase for ECG?


----------



## JBroida (May 24, 2011)

shankster said:


> Me too! Beautiful knives indeed.
> 
> Jon: What's the difference between this line and the Fujiwara san Denka no Hoto,besides the huge price difference?


 
the steel and the style of the knife... Denka no Hoto is more time consuming to produce



stereo.pete said:


> Does Fujiwara have any wa-handled options?


yes he does. i am hoping to pick some up this year, but right now i have so many things on order it makes my head spin and my bank account hurt 

@Johnny.Chance I think i can fit one or two of these in my suitcase... anything in particular you want to see?


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 25, 2011)

Either the "line knife" suji or the small gyuto.


----------



## JBroida (May 25, 2011)

i will try to bring both if i can.


----------

